
7 reasons why your startup will not be the next big thing - maximepico
https://medium.com/startup42-stories/7-reasons-why-your-startup-will-not-be-the-next-big-thing-657d4a12793a#.3k53l6iwu
======
maximepico
In his book Zero to One, Peter Thiel shares his insight on how to build a
unicorn. There is one specific moment where he details 7 questions that are
fundamental to any startup.

I thought a lot about these questions since I'm managing a startup
accelerator. Now I feel like I understood more to them and wanted to share it.

I welcome any feedback on the questions or on my interpretations :)

